# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > امنیت در SQL Server >  مشاهده لاگ فایل

## goodarziasl

سلام 
از کجا میشه فعالیت کاریرا را توی دیتابیس دید و نوع فعالیتش را(select,insert,..) تو ایتر فیسی مثل سی شارپ برای مدیر نشون بدیم

----------


## baran_mehr

> سلام 
> از کجا میشه فعالیت کاریرا را توی دیتابیس دید و نوع فعالیتش را(select,insert,..) تو ایتر فیسی مثل سی شارپ برای مدیر نشون بدیم


میتونی یه جدول log درست کنی و هر عملی که انجام میشه را یک رکورد ثبت کنی با مشخصات کاربر انجام دهنده

----------


## markazeahan

از log هایی از هر کاربر توی دیتابیس میافته میتونید استفاده کنید

قیمت میلگرد میانه

----------

